# Lucky had her kids!



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

A black and white with moon spots and blue eyed buckling and a red and white with blue eyes doeling!!!! Both big and beautiful and healthy as can be. Fastest kids I've ever seen up and nursing!!!! I will post better pictures in the morning! Yay!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! I can't believe how awesome they are colored!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice.....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

OMG!!! they are sooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

So cute!! Congrats!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow that have great markings congrats


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

SO CUTE!! Love them!


----------



## MarcoPoloMom (Sep 28, 2013)

Aaaaaahhhhh!! Just two? She was huge!!!! See ya soon dude


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Look at those cute boots!!!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

MarcoPoloMom said:


> Aaaaaahhhhh!! Just two? She was huge!!!! See ya soon dude


You finally got on here wahoooo! Welcome!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awwww, what beautiful babies! The doeling looks like she is a sassy little thing! :laugh:


----------



## klburt73 (Nov 1, 2013)

Beautiful babies! Whenever I have goat problems, I look at a picture of new kids.... That's enough to remind me of one of the greatest parts of goat keeping!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

They are adorable!! Awwwwww love!!


----------

